# Firearms and Shooting > Shotgunning >  Benelli Vinci rust issues

## Callum

I recently purchased a second hand benelli vinci. I was duck shooting in the rain one morning, an took it home where I chucked it in the cupboard for the day and was going to use it again that night. I didn't wipe the water off as I was in a mad rush to take the missus out. when I took the gun out later that day the thing was covered in rust, but I wasn't too concerned as it should just rub off as it was only 5 or 6 hours old, but when I rubbed it off it took the blueing off with it. just wondering if this has happened to anyone else?

----------


## sako75

A cheap bluing job for a quick sale?

Maybe you should've put the mrs in the closet and taken the shotty out

----------


## Callum

they guy I brought it off had only had it for 2 weeks from brand new nd he couldn't shoot with it so it was basically a brand new gun so I cant imagine it had been re-blued. ah well il have to find a benelli man and hit them up about it. after duck shooting of course

----------


## R93

> they guy I brought it off had only had it for 2 weeks from brand new nd he couldn't shoot with it so it was basically a brand new gun so I cant imagine it had been re-blued. ah well il have to find a benelli man and hit them up about it. after duck shooting of course


Could be the water you were around mate. High acidity?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Callum

could be but my mate who has an old escort pumpy never even dries that off shooting the same area and its as good as gold, well as good as an escort can be anyway

----------


## TeRei

R93 is onto it. When we used to go up to Tauranga for the swan shoot I made it a condition we cleaned our shottties before we drove 5 hours home. Clean them with dry rag and compressor and after cleaning spray them with Inox.Never use WD40 it is terrible stuff.

----------


## Callum

oh ok well cheers for that guys, will have to no be such a slack bastard after its been re blued!

----------


## mcche171

After reading your post i just checked out my vinci too. I did the same as you and just threw it in the safe. Results, covered in rust. Never seen it happen on anything so quickly, not sure whats up. Only had two days up the top of the Rakaia. Just rubbed it down with the lube it came with and she looks ok now. 
Teaches me not to be a lazy bastard next time.

----------


## jakewire

Moral of the story.
Never buy an ugly gun. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

Moral of the story always clean your gun before storing even if it is "stains less"

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## kotuku

definitely VC-a basic clean is only gonna take you 5-10mins at most ,so why not.me Im always on the job with escort ,baikal and the pointerplus rifles.
BTW Ican have the escort torn apart cleaned checked reassembled and ready to go in 20mins or less if required which is when it takes an unscheduled bath in lake ellesmere .not too often but has happend.
 It amazes me that shooters buy expensive guns for ducks etc then quite candidly state "only clean it coupla times each season" ....etc etc.im thinking "really? are you the type that only changes their car oil or checks it every 500,000km too"?.why spend money on good gear if you cant be buggered maintaining it.no wonder gunsmiths are always smiling!! :36 1 11:

----------


## Maca49

Da Callum don't start shooting black powder, cleaning takes as long as the shooting, and needs to be done immediately, like before I leave the range I do basics on the barrel and it's the same with the fired brass,

----------


## Callum

Haha Jesus that escalated quickly, that was the first time I haven't cleaned my gun after its got wet, and I always look after my firearms, just can't get over that rust took off the bluing so quickly on an expensive shotgun, would have thought they would be done to a higher tested quality

----------


## TeRei

Is this what you want bro?

http://bulletin.accurateshooter.com/...ownells/:ORLY:

----------


## kotuku

Callum ,the comments were not intended as a slight on you ,merely my pointing out something i very frequently see and hear.My own escort got a bloody good soaking yesterday aswe explored a very flooded lake ellesmere and districts ,but as soon as it got home a thorough wipe down and it will be re oiled before going away in the safe.
 that bluing problem sounds strange -what is it with the quality of italian guns of late??

----------


## mikee

Rain, you take it out in the rain!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thats the problem:0

----------


## Malhunting

> Moral of the story.
> Never buy an ugly gun.


That wasn't their only issue, jamming sons of bitches.

----------


## Callum

i brought mine off a guy who reconed it jammed all the time, iv put a shit loads of rounds through it and its never even thought about jamming on me, I recon it must hav to do with how solid he had his shoulder with the inertia system,

----------


## Callum

I mean how not solid his shoulder was,

----------


## R93

> i brought mine off a guy who reconed it jammed all the time, iv put a shit loads of rounds through it and its never even thought about jamming on me, I recon it must hav to do with how solid he had his shoulder with the inertia system,


I would say your spot on. 
The inertia system can be mucked up by poor mounting. They will cycle best firm in the shoulder.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2

----------


## puku

Does the Vinci have the same coating on the barrel as the m2? Ie it's quite a thick coat, rather than blueing

----------


## Druid

Wipe the gun down with a paper towel then give it a good spray with Innox or CRC marine before you even put it in the bag to take it home , then clean and oil it before it goes away in the safe as the safe can often provide the best conditions for rust promotion around , never store the gun in a bag in the safe , I have seen many guns with the bag fabric weave rusted into the metal . If you must use a bag to protect the stock , make sure the gun is clean and dry and use a silicon treated sack up sleeve available from Reloaders Supplies . Check your stored firearms on a regular basis if you live in a humid area like Auckland .

----------

